
How to create a game bot and publish your HTML5 games on Telegram - karliky
https://blog.ludei.com/how-to-create-a-game-bot-and-publish-your-html5-games-on-telegram/
======
hugecannon
Text-only cached version:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:F0AfAyP...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:F0AfAyP-
slAJ:https://blog.ludei.com/how-to-create-a-game-bot-and-publish-your-
html5-games-on-
telegram/&num=1&client=ubuntu&hs=Pjp&hl=en&gl=uk&strip=1&vwsrc=0)

------
pmontra
The part on the custom keyboard is interesting. It's Telegram's way of doing
FB Messenger's menus. If chats are browsers and bots are web sites and the
output in the chat is HTML (and the bot API is what?), I wonder if there will
be a standardization effort or if we'll have to deal with a fragmented and
incompatible world. Ok, there are cross platform tools but with such a
different UI/UX it can't end well. I definitely look forward to a common
subset of functionality and API calls.

Or we just wait one or two years. This wave is going to be much faster than
the web and the smartphones ones. I guess it will end soon in the usual
90-5-2-1-1-1 distribution, especially if WhatsApp opens to bots with the very
same API and UI of Messenger (FB+WA are the #1 chat in more than 80% of the
countries.)

~~~
thomasfl
Totally agree. A standard format format for messages sendt from bots that
covered the different Call-To-Action buttons FB Messenger has, would make it
much easier to create alternative chat clients. Like for instance embedable
web clients.

------
hurricaneSlider
This site appears to be suffering the HN Hug of Death. Anyone find a cached
version?

~~~
andoni_amr
It's back online now.

------
monkpit
"Game bot" is apparently an overloaded term. I was under the impression that
this was going to be about testing or ai/ml.

------
berryg
HTML 5... I was immediately thinking about Elm and creating great, reliable
games.

------
andoni_amr
Yes, it's down, and the games are served at the same direction so, no games by
now...

